# It's finally here



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

Well, I finally got my HDVR2 today and I'm already beginning to wonder how I ever watched D without it. I didn't think I would have too much need to use it all the time, but now I'm finding the convenience is so awesome. No longer do I have to plan my trips to the store or to pick up food around tv I want to watch. All I can say is if you don't yet have one, get one tv is now a whole new toy.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

:icon_da: :buttrock: :dance07: :jumpingja :joy: :icon_hroc 

Go Jtater
Go Jtater
Got his TiVo
Got his TiVo 

So, have you bought a hard drive for your upgrade yet ?


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

Not yet, but it won't be long.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Congratulations Jtater! PVRs defiantly forever change the way you watch tv! Did you get a good deal on the DTiVo?


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah, I ended up with a great deal. I spent forever trying to find a deal and was ready to purchase with the FFDVR coupon code but once you add $25 to $160 the glamour of the deal fades. Finally I decided to find out just how much D liked having me as a customer. A quick call to customer retention and the mention of DN and I had a HDVR2 for the low price of $99 and they even waived the S&H fee, and as always the installation was free as well. By the time you add the fact that I now required 5 outlets from my Phase III I came out pretty well. $99 bought me the Tivo, S&H, Installation and a 4 x 8 cascadable multi. I figure its money well spent.


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Wow, nice deal Jtater!


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

I just got a similar deal through Expert Satellite.

(http://www.expertsatellite.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=64)

1 Room Tivo (Hughes HDVR2) with a Triple LNB for $99
Shiping is about $25 - but there's a rebate for that.
Not to mention 2 free months of DirecTV service...

(A promo code is required. SHAMELESS PLUG WARNING: Feel free to use mine: ref410253, otherwise it's $249).

So there. I'll be joining you guys in TiVoland early next week.


----------



## Jtater (Jun 24, 2003)

That is a good deal, I just wonder when D will begin to offer such deals to customers who have paid them alot of good money over the years. A current customer in good standing shouldnt have to go through customer retention to get a deal similar to a new customer. I know companies want to generate new business, but you have to keep your other customers interested as well. When I first asked what deals they had on Tivo's for current subs it was explained to me that I received my deal when I purchased my first system. I find it hard to compare new subs now receiving a HDVR2 and a Phase III to the "deal" most of us older customers received. My first "deal" was a 2nd or 3rd Generation RCA "basic" setup with an 18" single output LNB for about $600. If that compares to the newer deals I guess I'm missing the point.


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

You're not missing the point at all. As a former E* customer AND DishPlayer (I almost get an aneurism every time I think about that box) owner, I know where you're coming from. 

The "take the money and run" mentality has got to go. 

Let me give you an example of what led me to DirecTV/TiVo.

I recently decided to go back to satellite TV (long story). After lurking for a while around here, I came across the ad from Expert Satellite and their TiVo promotion. I was impressed.

Being a former E* sub, I look for an equivalent offer from them. No E* retailer online can match the current D* promotion. So, I shoot off an email to E* asking them if they had an equivalent offering.

A few hours later, I get a very long form letter that ultimately tells me nothing more than "call customer service". It took time to cut and paste that email. Time that could have been better used by escalating that request to a supervisor who could have said "Hey, let's see what we can do here." But it was not to be.

When I ask a question, I expect a straightforward answer or at least an attempt at one. That alone made my decision all more the clearer.

Sure, I could have called E* and they would have tried to talk me into picking up an inferior 501 or 508.

But that's not the point.

E* lost out on my business because they were unresponsive and unprepared to match or beat the competition.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

Dawg, that is so true.
Ultimately when I called to CANCEL E*, I told them when asked, that their PVR wasn't a TiVo.
The guy on the phone said well we have the 721 model with two tuners.
I said ok cool can I get it and an additional receiver for 99 bucks installed?
The answer was NO of course then,
The guy then went on to tell me about the "subscription fees" associated with Tivo...
I GUESS that they can't use THAT argument anymore huh?


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

Gunnyman said:


> The answer was NO of course then,
> The guy then went on to tell me about the "subscription fees" associated with Tivo...
> I GUESS that they can't use THAT argument anymore huh?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> Dawg, that is so true.
> Ultimately when I called to CANCEL E*, I told them when asked, that their PVR wasn't a TiVo.
> ... I GUESS that they can't use THAT argument anymore huh?


And you know what? It's a shame. What could have been...

You know what? I recently turned in my "Digital Cable" (and that's like a double negative) box back to Comcast - Why are they claiming digital audio quality when all I get is analog?!

Their retention people (to their credit) attempted to give me a pretty reasonable deal. I got hung up (politely, tho) on as soon as I mentioned that "I just had a DirecTivo installed".

In short, neither can Comcast, yet (at least in my area).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 25, 2003)

I wonder myself what happened at Echostar. They lost their JD Power award status (I think) and their customer service has been abyssmal.
I dumped them for that an poor picture quality on my locals which look GREAT on Directv.


----------



## Big_Dawg (Jul 23, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I wonder myself what happened at Echostar. They lost their JD Power award status (I think) and their customer service has been abyssmal.
> I dumped them for that an poor picture quality on my locals which look GREAT on Directv.


Yup. I think D* has gotten it for like 2 years in a row. Scary stuff.

You know, I hadn't thought of that. My locals (South Florida) are AMAZING compared to what E* offered.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

Same with NY locals. D* eclipses E* in locals PQ here.


----------

